

Ask HN: How do you handle estimates when there is no spec? - rquantz

I&#x27;ve gotten back into freelancing over the last 9 months or so, and I&#x27;ve been pleased to find myself getting better projects than I had in the past. That said, I&#x27;ve been running into problems with estimates.<p>Clients invariably want an estimate for a project before they hire you. But it&#x27;s impossible to give a good estimate before you go through requirements gathering, writing stories, etc. I&#x27;m considering splitting requirements&#x2F;spec and development into two separate projects, but I thought I&#x27;d see how other HN freelancers handle estimation in the face of uncertainty.
======
bliti
Good clients understand that figuring out the what is as important as how and
when. If you have issues with people not understanding the importance of each
of those verbs in terms of business and technology then move on politely.
Don't waste your time.

------
johnsocs
Have you considered in those situations stating that with the limited
requirements and storyboards that you would quote them per hour say 100/hr?

------
giaour
Give them an estimate for how long it will take you to finish gathering
requirements, and offer to pick the discussion back up when that's done.

------
sharemywin
I always do estimates based on assumptions. And then list out my assumptions.

